# Amare Update Thread



## Seuss

Another article with good stuff.



> “This has definitely been a long time coming,” said Stoudemire following his first day of camp. “I wasn’t tired at all. I was just trying to knock off a little rust and get the feel of the game again.”



http://www.nba.com/suns/news/stat_camp_061002.html


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*

Meh.

I just wanna see how he is when he plays. We always see articles that conflict one another with how he is doing.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Meh.
> 
> I just wanna see how he is when he plays. We always see articles that conflict one another with how he is doing.


Yeah, or the fact that he sat out today's practice because of stiffness in his right knee.


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*

i never really liked amare much, but it would be saddening to see his career stunted at his age... real sad. the suns beat my lakers, but i don't want to see amare to take a steep dive in his career. worst part is that he'd want it so much.


----------



## Ukrainian Shark

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*

East Valley Tribune - The Suns got their first piece of bad news during their Italian trip Tuesday when Amaré Stoudemire was forced to sit out the late afternoon workout, complaining of stiffness in the right knee that has given him problems on and off over the last month. 

“He said he had trouble getting loose," Suns coach and general manager Mike D'Antoni said. “He was fine for the first two days, but he couldn't go (Tuesday). Hopefully, it's a one-day thing."


----------



## Sedd

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*

Yea no one knows what to expect from him one day to the next. He doesn't seem "tough" mentally like the Amare we are all used to. He should be able to work through a "stiff" knee IMO. I know it's his body, but at some point he has to fight through this. It's not even the repaired knee.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*

That even true?


----------



## Sedd

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*



Dissonance19 said:


> That even true?


Yea, it's true (unfortunantly). He said he will not participate in 2 a days ever again as well.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*

I give up.........



I'm just going to see how he is when it's October 31st.


----------



## ChristopherJ

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Yeah, or the fact that he sat out today's practice because of stiffness in his right knee.


Last thing you want to hear. I'm more nervous than excited right now to see Amare back in action.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*

Well, he played in tonights scrimmage. 

He didn't look as if his knees were previously stiff the other day.
He looks to be in the polishing mode. He needs to polish up his
moves and overall reactions. I think he'll be ready to go come October
31st.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Well, he played in tonights scrimmage.
> 
> He didn't look as if his knees were previously stiff the other day.
> He looks to be in the polishing mode. He needs to polish up his
> moves and overall reactions. I think he'll be ready to go come October
> 31st.


just finished watching the scrimmage and I agree. im not sure amare will ever be monster like he was when it comes to dunking, but i believe post surgery amare is still a franchise player. i expect him to be more human, but i believe that amare's production eventually can and will be better than 04-05. that turn around J on Kurt Thomas was very nice, and very few power forwards (only the very good ones) have that kind of coordination and skill to be able to make a shot like that. Remember, the guy is still 6'11'' with a very big wingspan. 

the fact that his knee(s) are sore worries me a bit, but i believe the phx suns medical staff will eventually get his knees back to 100%. he is getting better every day and i dont expect to see full form amare till midway through the season if he stays healthy. another good point is how fast amare developed when he first entered the league. if took about 2 years, but he overcame a broken ankle sophomore year, and returned as one of the next great players. i dont expect to see amare lose his talents becuz of a knee injury. yes, he may never make 35 posters in one year again, but amare is a ball player.

personally, im not buying into that amare will never be as effective as he was.

i say give this time.......... and u will see STAT- a gifted basketball player


----------



## Sedd

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*



THE MATRIX 31 said:


> just finished watching the scrimmage and I agree. im not sure amare will ever be monster like he was when it comes to dunking, but i believe post surgery amare is still a franchise player. i expect him to be more human, but i believe that amare's production eventually can and will be better than 04-05. that turn around J on Kurt Thomas was very nice, and very few power forwards (only the very good ones) have that kind of coordination and skill to be able to make a shot like that. Remember, the guy is still 6'11'' with a very big wingspan.
> 
> the fact that his knee(s) are sore worries me a bit, but i believe the phx suns medical staff will eventually get his knees back to 100%. he is getting better every day and i dont expect to see full form amare till midway through the season if he stays healthy. another good point is how fast amare developed when he first entered the league. if took about 2 years, but he overcame a broken ankle sophomore year, and returned as one of the next great players. i dont expect to see amare lose his talents becuz of a knee injury. yes, he may never make 35 posters in one year again, but amare is a ball player.
> 
> personally, im not buying into that amare will never be as effective as he was.
> 
> i say give this time.......... and u will see STAT- a gifted basketball player


Very good post.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*

Hey Joe/Chris can you change the title to "The Official Amare Update Thread"
Instead of having hundred threads with one article of Amare's progress.
We can just use this thread instead. Here's another article.



> In the midst of his first full training camp since Fall 2004, Amaré Stoudemire knows the next week and a half overseas will be just another step in his process of getting back to a form he is comfortable with when the 2006-07 tips off in less than a month. Seeing action in only three games last season because of knee issues, the youngster is eagerly anticipating a healthy return to action.
> 
> “Returning to the court has definitely been a long time coming,” Stoudemire said. "I wasn’t tired at all. I was just trying to knock off a little rust and get the feel of the game again.”


http://www.nba.com/suns/news/stat_camp_061002.html


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Amare Report (More good news)*

And now he missed practice today with pain in both knees. Gonna be a long roller coaster.


----------



## Dissonance

smh...


----------



## Effen

I'm tired of speculation....im just going to base my own opinion after I see him play myself.


----------



## Seuss

Sore knees, Amare sits out Thursdays practice. =(



> Phoenix coach Mike D'Antoni said he didn't have any specifics on Stoudemire's condition, other than to say he sat out because of knee soreness.
> 
> "He said he was stiff and he couldn't go," D'Antoni said. "I don't know if the plane flight (from Treviso to Rome) had an effect or not. We're not going to push things at this point."




http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=75841


----------



## afobisme

hey dr.seuss, u put oct 31st in your avatar pic.. but tim thomas isn't on your roster anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss

afobisme said:


> hey dr.seuss, u put oct 31st in your avatar pic.. but tim thomas isn't on your roster anymore :biggrin:



Yeah, 'cause the Suns and Lakers play Oct 31st. The picture shows
both teams going at it. =)


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> Yeah, 'cause the Suns and Lakers play Oct 31st. The picture shows
> both teams going at it. =)



X out Tim's face haha.


----------



## Tiz

afobisme said:


> hey dr.seuss, u put oct 31st in your avatar pic.. but tim thomas isn't on your roster anymore :biggrin:


I was thinking the same thing! :banana:


----------



## ss03

Dr.Seuss said:


> Sore knees, Amare sits out Thursdays practice. =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=75841



Now they're saying he could be out another 2-3 months if the stiffness worries them. I'll try to find a sourse and edit this post.


----------



## Seuss

afobisme said:


> hey dr.seuss, u put oct 31st in your avatar pic.. but tim thomas isn't on your roster anymore :biggrin:




Ok, I fixed it. Happy now? =)


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Dr.Seuss said:


> Ok, I fixed it. Happy now? =)


now ur pic is in the wrong state


----------



## Lukasbmw

Amare for KG.

I'd make that trade in a heartbeat.

We need to win a ring now
Our future still looks bright without Amare
KG is not happy in Minnesota
There is still a chance Amare can become a franchise player


----------



## Dissonance

Lukasbmw said:


> Amare for KG.
> 
> I'd make that trade in a heartbeat.
> 
> We need to win a ring now
> Our future still looks bright without Amare
> KG is not happy in Minnesota
> There is still a chance Amare can become a franchise player



Twolves wouldn't do that. Why would they trade for someone who still has a chance, or had this kinda injury? They wouldn't. 

If that deal were to happen, it'd probably cost us Marion, Diaw and first rd picks. Which won't happen.


----------



## Seuss

Well, Amare played in the Suns practice Saturday.


Stoudemire is confusing me........
I also think the media has over done it with the stiffness. Perhaps, it is
less of an issue then we think? I say he gets his knees to work by October 31st.


----------



## Seuss

Amare has "Best practice yet"



> “We’ve got a lot of wild swings going on with Amaré right now, but Sunday was a positive,” D’Antoni said. “He said he felt good and he looked like he was moving better. Now we’re looking for some consistency in practice, for him to string together good days and build on the positives.”



Article --> http://www.nba.com/suns/news/tribune_brown_061009.html


----------



## Seuss

Amare "110 percent for last two days"



> Amare has looked strong and even explosive the last two days of practice and he says that he will play against the Sixers (and perhaps send a message across the league) here in Cologne Tuesday night (3 p.m. ET, ESPN 2).
> 
> "Today, I feel 110 percent," Stoudemire said. "Yesterday, I felt 110 percent. So, if I can feel 120 percent tomorrow, then the 76ers are in for it."


Article ---> http://www.nba.com/europelive/stoudemire_061009.html


----------



## Amareca

Crazy


----------



## BootyKing

Amareca said:


> Crazy


Looks just like my Arms. :wink:


----------



## Seuss

Amareca said:


> Crazy



He's come along way.......


----------



## Dissonance

Amareca said:


> Crazy



holy ****...


----------



## Tiz

Latest from ESPN after yesterday game against Philly.

Stoudemire struggled with thought of being finished


----------



## Jammin

Amare looked pretty good today, dropping 11 points over Maccabi Tel Aviv.

PS. Barbosa had 27 and BANKS had 21... I was getting worried about Banks after the first 2 games.


----------



## Dissonance

http://www.nba.com/news/Suns_Maccabi_061011.html




> Suns Speed Past Maccabi
> 
> COLOGNE, Germany, Oct. 11 (Ticker) -- Amare Stoudemire played back-to-back days and helped the Phoenix Suns avoid back-to-back losses.
> 
> Working through sore knees, Stoudemire scored 11 points in 24 minutes as the Suns overcame an early deficit and raced to a 119-102 preseason victory over Maccabi Tel Aviv in their final contest in NBA Europe Live.
> 
> Leandro Barbosa scored 27 points and spearheaded a 39-point fourth quarter for the Suns, who were coming off Tuesday's loss to Philadelphia in which they squandered a 22-point third-quarter lead.
> 
> Stoudemire came off the bench in that game and played 19 minutes, collecting six points and six rebounds. He began this trip still rehabilitating from microfracture surgery and experienced soreness in both knees that forced him to cut short a pair of practice sessions and miss Phoenix's preseason opener. Stoudemire made 3-of-5 shots - including a hammer dunk in the final period - and 5-of-5 free throws, adding three rebounds and a steal. It was a very encouraging sign for the Suns that he was able to play on consecutive days.
> 
> "We're not going to play great basketball until he's 100 percent," said Suns coach Mike D'Antoni, who has guided his club to the Western Conference finals each of the last two years.
> 
> The Suns got off to a slow start and trailed by as many as 13 points in the first half before closing to 60-57 at halftime. They took an 80-79 lead into the fourth quarter before pulling away.
> 
> "They gave us a great scare," D'Antoni said. "Just like all European teams, they know how to play."
> 
> Leading the charge was Barbosa, who made 9-of-12 shots overall, including 5-of-8 3-pointers. He added six assists and six steals, including one that led to a breakaway layup that gave Phoenix a 104-92 lead with 4:37 remaining.
> 
> Marcus Banks made 10-of-10 free throws and scored 21 points for the Suns, who shot 51 percent (39-of-7) and sank 28-of-29 from the line.
> 
> Former D-League Rookie of the Year Will Bynum scored 20 points and former NBA player Rodney Buford added 16 for Maccabi, which shot 48 percent (39-of-81).
> 
> On Tuesday, Maccabi lost to CSKA Moscow in a rematch of last season's Euroleague title game in which the Russian squad ended the two-year championship reign of the Israeli unit


.


----------



## Seuss

Stoudemire "Almost 100 percent"



> The dynamic Phoenix Suns power forward said Saturday that he's "about 100 percent" healthy after his up-and-down recovery from microfracture knee surgery.
> 
> 
> Stoudemire
> 
> "Right now I haven't felt any pain, no discomfort," he said. "I'm glad to be back."



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2625827


----------



## Dissonance

More I look at that pic, more I think it was photoshopped. Amare's arm didn't look that big when we played...haha


----------



## Seuss

Amare had his best preseason game against the Lakers.


He had 15pts, 9rebs, 1asst, *5stls, 2blcks* was 5-11 from the field
5-6 from the FT line.
Amare's defense was great, he really looked good on the defensive side.
I would say he is better defensively then he was in the 04-05 season.

Watch the highlights on NBA.com, they have some of his monster jams. But they don't have the crazy put back by him.


----------



## Tiz

Dr.Seuss said:


> Amare had his best preseason game against the Lakers.
> 
> 
> He had 15pts, 9rebs, 1asst, *5stls, 2blcks* was 5-11 from the field
> 5-6 from the FT line.
> Amare's defense was great, he really looked good on the defensive side.
> I would say he is better defensively then he was in the 04-05 season.
> 
> Watch the highlights on NBA.com, they have some of his monster jams. But they don't have the crazy put back by him.



:banana: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Seuss

Stoudemire's looking good.



> "You guys don't understand how good it feels to really be back out there on the court with these guys," Stoudemire said. "It's been a long time. There have been times when I never thought I'd get back to this point. But I just maintain and make it through. I'm still trying to get better."



http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/1016suns1016.html


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Tiz said:


> :banana: :cheers: :banana:


that pic is so sick.


----------



## billfindlay10

Tiz said:


> :banana: :cheers: :banana:


It looks like he is getting stuffed by the rim!......but it looks like Amare is getting close to being back.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

> S.T.A.T. line
> Amaré Stoudemire played 31 minutes Sunday against the Los Angeles Lakers in Las Vegas, but D'Antoni was more interested in what he could do Monday. He liked what he saw.
> 
> "He played 30 minutes, and in here (Monday) he looks like a young pup," D'Antoni said. "He followed it up with another good day. He's got to keep getting better."
> 
> Stoudemire was encouraged, too.
> 
> "Another good day in the books," he said. "Just another day at the office."
> 
> Stoudemire said he would get a massage, treatment and put in a swimming workout.
> 
> "It's not bad," Stoudemire said of his stroke.
> 
> So, is he ready to take on Tim Duncan, who was a swimmer before turning to basketball when a storm destroyed the pool in which he trained?
> 
> "No, that guy's a bona fide swimmer," Stoudemire said. "I do it just to stay in shape."


Link 

Great news. As hard as he played in the game against the Lakers, I thought he might have to take Monday off. I don't mind if he takes a day off, I just hope the length in between days off continues to grow so he can fully get that confidence back.


----------



## Seuss

HTML:


Amare Stoudemire 
Phoenix Suns 
Position:  C 
Height:  6-10 Weight:  245 
High School : Cypress Creek (Orlando, FL) 
Player file | Team stats 
 
2006-07 Statistics 
PPG 10.0 
RPG 6.0  
APG .5 
SPG 1.50 
BPG .50 
FG% .517 
FT% .667 
3P% .000 
MPG 22.8 

  Elton Brand 
Los Angeles Clippers 
Position:  F 
Height:  6-8 Weight:  254 
College : Duke 
Player file | Team stats 
 
2006-07 Statistics 
PPG 14.0 
RPG 6.3  
APG 1.0 
SPG 1.00 
BPG 1.33 
FG% .406 
FT% .842 
3P% .000 
MPG 29.3

 He's the next Elton Brand! Brand's playing more minutes then him too.

lol


----------



## Seuss

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TlofxkWfRM0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TlofxkWfRM0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

A little promo I found. Pretty cool.


----------



## nffl

That vids pretty sweet.

9 days fellas, 9 days...


----------



## Amareca

I just wanted to post the same vid. Damn he was so amazing against the Spurs, 37ppg highest ever by someone in his first conference finals series, shattered Kareems old record.


----------



## Amareca

That highlight reel of that quarter is so nice, could watch it again and again how badly he is abusing Duncan.


----------



## nffl

O/T, but whats the song on the Suns.com intro? I was accidently playing it with that Stat video and it just sounded so sweet.


----------



## inator

Yeah, nice vid!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

> With the regular season opening in five days, the Phoenix Suns still don’t know what to expect from Amaré Stoudemire — and it turns out they know even less than what they thought they knew a week ago.
> 
> After playing short minutes in back-to-back games (19 minutes Sunday in San Diego, 18 minutes Monday at home against Seattle), Stoudemire took Tuesday off with the rest of the Suns. But when practice resumed Wednesday, he said stiffness and pain had returned to both his surgically repaired knees. For the first time in two weeks, when he sat out a pair of workouts in Europe, he was unable to complete practice — turning down Kurt Thomas’ request for a rest substitution during a scrimmage.
> 
> Stoudemire passed on the last portion of a scrimmage again Thursday, saying afterward that a new schedule needs to be devised to keep him fresh for games.


Amare's knees puzzle Suns 

Back to square one, it seems.


----------



## Tiz

Man that does not sound good.

I am getting flashbacks of his sophmore season where a simple sprain (if memory serves correct) kept him out for 30 games. I think he has an overall hesitation from playing whiled injured. This in contrast to guys like AI or Nash who play through the pain and injuries.


----------



## Seuss

Alot more upbeat after Friday's practice



> After complaining of sharp pain in both knees and a disconnect with team officials over his training schedule on Thursday, Stoudemire had a Friday morning meeting with coach/general manager Mike D’Antoni to iron out any perceived inconsistencies.
> 
> Then, with Stoudemire’s manager, Rodney Rice, and Suns managing partner Robert Sarver looking on, Stoudemire completed a pain-free practice and moved better than he had in several days. Whatever problems he’d had the day before were “a done deal” and there is now “a great understanding” as to how he will press forward in his return from two knee surgeries.
> 
> “I didn’t think there was a problem in the first place,” D’Antoni said. “There are going to be up-and-down days when he looks great and then he looks awful. We just have to keep the communication lines open. He has to tell us if he’s in pain, or if he’s tired.


Read more the article here - > http://www.nba.com/suns/news/tribune_061028.html


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> Alot more upbeat after Friday's practice
> 
> 
> 
> Read more the article here - > http://www.nba.com/suns/news/tribune_061028.html



Good. post this in that new thread in NBA general started by Ballscientist. Sick of the ****ing talk. Wish people would shut the **** up already.



> “I didn’t think there was a problem in the first place,” D’Antoni said. “There are going to be up-and-down days when he looks great and then he looks awful. We just have to keep the communication lines open. He has to tell us if he’s in pain, or if he’s tired.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Dissonance19 said:


> Good. post this in that new thread in NBA general started by Ballscientist. Sick of the ****ing talk. Wish people would shut the **** up already.










You know you want it.​


----------



## Lukasbmw

I'm not sure where Amare's head is at.

If Nash, Bell, or Marion were complaining about pain, I'd believe them.

Amare on the other hand has dogged it at time, has a bit of an attitude, and of course now has a guaranteed deal. He always talks about walking the walk, but talk is cheap.


Is Amare really struggling with this injury, or did he just do what he had to do to get paid and now wants to act like Penny Hardaway?

I guess we will find out over the course of the season.


----------



## Dissonance

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> You know you want it.​


----------



## Effen

I wonder what'll happen with the back to back games.


----------



## inator

Effen said:


> I wonder what'll happen with the back to back games.


I have been wondering the same thing. He has to be able to string several good perfoamnces together before I'm sold.


----------



## Effen

exactly my point. I think he can do it, i think its funny I went to a few games for preseason and its like he knows he CAN do it, yet he's afraid to. Like with jumping, those monster dunks we're all waiting for when the lane isnt exactly clear. I'm just waiting for the game where he finally realizes that he can, and he drives that lane, and gives us a dunk we'll remember for the entire season.

Season starts tomorrow, im so stoked. At least the suns will start off 1-0 after beating the lakers, with..or without Kobe.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Two good practices have Stoudemire, coach optimistic*

link



> PHOENIX (AP) -- Two strong practices by Amare Stoudemire have Phoenix Suns coach Mike D'Antoni feeling optimistic about his big forward heading into Tuesday night's season opener against the Lakers in Los Angeles.


----------



## Effen

*Re: Two good practices have Stoudemire, coach optimistic*

now thats really good to hear, im so stoked for tomorrow.


----------



## essbee

*Re: Two good practices have Stoudemire, coach optimistic*

I'll keep insisting that Amare (one of the best talents in the NBA and i took him in my fantasy draft just in case he comes back strong) is too mentally weak for the long haul. There's such a thing as being TOO career-conscious and he's a good example of it.


----------



## Seuss

Thought I'd bump this since we're half-way through the season. 

Some notes.....

*30+ Point Games: 4
40+ point games: 2
Double-doubles: 26* (he had 24 for the entire 04-05 season)
He's shooting 60% from the field, that's up 6 from the 04-05 season.(54%)
He also has completed his prophecy, by being named an All-Star reserve.


AZ Paper said:


> "I'm like the Phoenix bird," he said. "I'm kind of reincarnating myself. I'm looking forward to being in Vegas on All-Star weekend and playing on Sunday."


http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0911stoudemire0911.html


----------



## Aylwin

Speaking of Amare: http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=83420


----------

